
GeoGuessr: Guess the location from Google street view - pzaich
http://geoguessr.com/
======
bambax
Excellent game!!

I scored 17 349 but did allow myself to Google anything I could find (but for
some places there are very few clues).

The urls should be shorter!

[http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MTczNDksInZlc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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)

~~~
mistercow
I don't know if using Google is supposed to be within the spirit of the game,
but it's incredibly satisfying to scrape together a few clues, and then home
in on the exact spot. Playing it without Google is a lot more boring in my
opinion.

The biggest problem is that South Africa, Mexico, and Australia all have
extremely similar looking endless expanses of nothing.

~~~
rafd
Tip: cars drive on the left in Australia, so road signs and posts will be on
the left.

~~~
jeffasinger
They also do in South Africa too, which is unfortunate.

------
btilly
My first try was
[http://www.geoguessr.com?s=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6NzI3OSwidmVyc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?s=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%3D%3D)
(score 7279).

Holy long URL!

(I've been meaning to try this out since <http://xkcd.com/1214/> brought its
existence to my attention.)

~~~
dragonikola
Damn, you beat me. Right down to the line too. The last one--Czech Republic--
made all the difference. Perhaps you know the language or something, you got
it dead on.

We both bombed on South Africa and Australia, but I beat you for Utah and
Russia :>

~~~
wizofaus
32211: goo.gl/bruYH

One of them was one I'd already had before, so it's obviously not completely
random.

------
adnam
There's a guy on reddit who does this:
<http://www.reddit.com/user/IFoundItOnGoogleMaps>

------
Dissori
Pretty good for a first try, 28172 points. Missed the last one by 600+ miles
because I was put in the middle of Minnesota so I just ended up guessing it
[http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MjgxNzIsInZlc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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)

------
conroy
Very fun little game. My first try
[http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MTIyNTMsInZlc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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%3D%3D)
(12253 points)

------
lotharbot
Tips for GeoGuessr, from a National Geographic cartographer:

[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2013/0...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2013/05/google_maps_guessing_game_geoguessr_tips_and_cheats_to_beat_the_game.html)

------
fractalsea
This is a brilliant idea.

I love the fact that you can explore really obscure parts of the worlds in a
couple of seconds and it almost feels like you're there. It's a great way of
getting a feel for a place before visiting too.

I also love maps in general so this is a really cool mixture.

------
buraksarica
No google help etc. score is
[http://www.geoguessr.com?s=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MTEzOTcsInZlc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?s=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)

~~~
krcz
> You lost the challenge with 11370 points against 11397.

Damn, I thought I'd beat you, but your last one was really close and made for
all points I were ahead of you.

~~~
buraksarica
that was pure luck. guessing the continent is fairly easy. guessing the
country is a little bit tricky. But guessing a point in a 100 km diameter is
pure luck :)

~~~
krcz
Yeah, the scoring should be made flatter between 50km and 500km and steeper
above. Now there's bigger point difference between lucky shot in the right
country and unlucky one than between unlucky shot in roughly right place and
choosing wrong continent.

------
carlob
What's the etiquette: is it fair to Google what you find on signs?

~~~
johnpowell
I don't play for the points. I play to be dropped in the middle of a place and
explore a place I would have never seen. But I do google since it is fun to be
right.

Once I was dropped on a logging road in Canada. It took about a hour to hit a
paved road and another 15 minutes to find a sign announcing the logging road
ahead. I found a sign and googled it. Even that was wrong. I thought I was in
Oregon but was wrong.

~~~
carlob
I had the opposite experience: once I was dropped in Macau. Where else do you
have signs in Portuguese and Chinese and a large baroque church in ruins? I
had sub-kilometer precision without even moving.

~~~
eru
Cologne cathedral was also rather easy to identify. But all those rural roads
prove to be hard.

------
JDGM
This was submitted nearly two weeks back, here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5682367> but it must have slid off the
front page and into obscurity so I am glad it has come up again and received
the attention it deserves.

However, I am curious that the URL seems identical so how was it possible for
a new submission to be made? I thought HN just added another vote to the
original for duplicates.

~~~
teach
There's a window during which duplicate submissions only vote up the original,
but after a week or so they show up as normal stories.

------
aidenn0
I managed to get 24m on one without using Google, but it put me next to a well
known tourist restaurant in Ibiza. It was well enough known that once I zoomed
in enough on the island it actually was listed.

That was actually my best game; I got the continent right every time. The most
disappointing was where I recognized an Australian Ice Cream chain (one of my
friends really liked it) but guessed East Coast when it was in Perth.

[http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MTU1MDIsInZlc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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)

------
bbayer
This very nice work.. here is my score: 32395

[http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MzIzOTUsInZlc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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%3D)

Yes. I cheated.. :P I couldn't stop myself to dig the code.

 __gg.GuessRoundCollection.makeGuess(gg.LatLngManager.currentLatLng) __does
the trick if anybody interested.

------
mrbeardy
Three suggestions that came to mind after playing this game for a while
(skipping over performance issues, as they seemed to be from the Google street
view API and not the app): local storage to save any progress when
accidentally leaving the page, specific region gameplay and custom mapping for
challenging friends.

By "specific region gameplay" I mean allowing the player to crop a certain
region on the map and let them play within that area. For instance, America
could be cropped and the player could then be tested at his/her ability to
spot the different characteristics of each state. This basically just adds a
certain ease to the gameplay instead of being placed into a secluded forest in
Asia.

And custom mapping is basically how it sounds: allow the player to place their
own markers and share the link with friends. Though since the "sharing link"
is currently just a base64'd JSON string, I'm sure customized links could be
created with a little manual effort if needed.

------
matteodepalo
This game is addicting!
[http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MTUxMzMsInZlc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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%3D%3D)
(15133 points)

I have to admit I found "Antibes" written on one of the posters and got 6k
points just for one guess.

~~~
tellarin
One of mine had a road sign with a city name in Finish. That one was easy. :)

------
ikillvampires
[http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MzkzMSwidmVyc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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%3D%3D)
My first guess was so close. Others, not so much. I thought Africa was
America, and thought Australia was Africa.

------
user24
This can be really fun.

I once did this for a facebook competition; An estate agent would post
pictures and you had to guess the location.

After checking the landscape, scenery, road sign styles etc I managed to
reverse engineer the exact streetview URL from the image.

Here's the image: <http://i.imgur.com/lKeAXsE.png>

And the streetview URL:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Acapulco+Mexico&sll=19.435514,-99.162598&sspn=15.47732,28.125&ie=UTF8&hq=Mexico&hnear=&layer=c&cbll=16.846712,-99.908162&panoid=EsR0r5IsTAZHC80g9rOESg&cbp=11,101.49,,0,1.87&ll=16.846708,-99.908166&spn=0.006941,0.027466&z=16)

Turning it into a game is a stroke of genius. I can see myself wasting a lot
of time on this!

------
xjtian
I allowed myself to Google everything and got 23,100 points. I got 3 out of
the 5 locations basically exactly correct. The challenge is here:
[http://www.geoguessr.com/?s=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MjMxNjgsInZl...](http://www.geoguessr.com/?s=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%3D)

------
rmc
I'm very curious about how it calculates the score, but I can't find an
explaination. I know nearer is higher.

~~~
scrumper
I only tried it briefly last night so I'm not sure about this, but probably
(circumference of the earth) - (straight line* distance between guess and
actual location)

A bit more experimentation should reveal the real answer.

*I'd have thought they'd use great circle, but no: it's just a big straight line on the map.

------
robinjfisher
Must try harder - I thought 9247 was a good score. I didn't Google though so
maybe that counts for something.

[http://www.geoguessr.com?s=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6OTI0NywidmVyc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?s=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%3D)

------
stplsd
Challange me:
[http://www.geoguessr.com?s=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6ODg0NSwidmVyc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?s=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6ODg0NSwidmVyc2lvbiI6MSwicm91bmRzIjpbWyJyb3VuZCIsImxhdCIsImxuZyIsImdMYXQiLCJnTG5nIl0sWzEsNTMuMzkxNjQyLDE4LjI2NTM4ODAwMDAwMDAzLDQ3Ljk4OTkyMTY2NzQxNDE2NiwyMy45MDYyNV0sWzIsMzcuNTE5NTk3LC01LjMxNDU4NTk5OTk5OTk2Myw0OS44Mzc5ODI0NTMwODQ4MzQsMTQuMDYyNV0sWzMsLTMzLjY4MTA4NCwxMzguOTM5ODg4LC0yOC4zMDQzODA2ODI5NjI3NywxMzcuODEyNV0sWzQsLTI3LjIyNjkwNCwxNTMuMTE0OTI2OTk5OTk5OTcsNDkuNjEwNzA5OTM4MDc0MjIsLTIuNDYwOTM3NV0sWzUsMzguMjgxMzUyLC05NS4yMTgyMTg5OTk5OTk5OCw0NC41OTA0NjcxODEzMDg4MywtMTAyLjY1NjI1XV19)
You can rotate and zoom, but no googling and moving the car.

~~~
krcz
Not moving is a silly rule, but still:
[http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6OTY2MywidmVyc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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)

~~~
stplsd
Why not moving is a silly rule? I think that moving doesn't make sense in
challenge mode. On exploration mode it would be fine, I think.

~~~
krcz
Sometimes you have too little information and it's pure guess then and moving
just few steps can bring you some more. On the other hand one can take
hundreds of steps before giving answer and challenge might depend on time
spent so maybe it's not that silly.

It would be best if each step costed you some amount of points.

------
Matt_Cutts
Warning: it's pretty addictive.

------
jcizzle
Two different styles of competitive play my fiancee and I tried:

1\. You can spin around, you can't move and you can't Google. 2\. You can spin
around, you can move, and you can Google - but you only have 10 minutes for 5
guesses.

------
waterlesscloud
Tougher than it seems. It's not so bad when you're in a city and there's some
kind of writing and architecture, but often as not you're in the middle of
nowhwere and it's all guessing based on rocks and trees.

~~~
InclinedPlane
What's great is when you guess australia correctly, but not where in
australia, so you can still be off by thousands of km.

~~~
wmblaettler
I had similar guesses in Russia.

------
msg
My family whiled away many hours on this game this weekend. Anyone with
interest in languages and travel will find it fascinating.

One thing this game teaches you is that much of the world is rural.

My parents are totally good at this game. With no external aids, they got a
location in Mallorca to within 50 meters.

I think you can get better at this game over time. I have seen my scores
creeping up. Recognizing and sounding out languages will help a lot too.

------
tszyn
This is awesome! It would be great to be able to play this with your friends,
with every player getting the same set of locations to guess.

~~~
dvanduzer
He added that feature last week. Copy the "let others challenge" link.

------
buraksarica
this is the second game with some help from the road signs :P
[http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MjA1NjksInZlc...](http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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)

------
Pezmc
Minor usability complaint, but the URL is way too long to page in Messenger/IM
"this message is too long, try again"

Had to goo.gl it

------
gline
Australia, man - gets me every time (at least when there are no visible cars
driving on the left)

~~~
waterlesscloud
My new rule is rocks'n'dirt and weird trees, must be Australia.

------
namenotrequired
Reminds me of <http://whereonthebluemarble.com/> which is also a fun game :)
Except in Where on the Blue Marble, you guess the location of photos NASA has
taken of the earth.

------
dougk7
I constantly scored around 15K without Googling or anything until I got bored
and wrote this function: <https://gist.github.com/dougk7/5633920>

------
brg1007
Sugestion : it will be challenging if it could be possible to limit the steps
in one location to max 10 - 15, then it can be very interesting to see who
scores >10k points.

------
human_error
Interestingly my guesses based on roads (when it was middle of nowhere) were
all wrong. I always mixed Australia and South American countries. Cool game
though.

~~~
cdjk
Google street view doesn't have very good coverage in South America - pretty
much only Brazil, with a little bit of Chile. Africa has similarly bad
coverage, except South Africa.

Knowing the rough outlines of this map will help:

[http://www.google.com/help/maps/streetview/learn/where-is-
st...](http://www.google.com/help/maps/streetview/learn/where-is-street-
view.html)

------
timc
well done. perhaps check IP geo to know whether to show kms or miles. i kept
getting the continent wrong. perhaps zoom the map to the right continent so
I'm picking where on the continent it is vs where in the world. if you want to
make some $, perhaps have some of the places be popular destination cities for
my geo and after the guess, let folks click to "get there" over to hipmunk and
get an affiliate fee

------
iaskwhy
You are wasting my time. (That's a good thing!) Thanks!

~~~
johnpowell
This was posted to Metafilter about a week ago. I have spent well over two
hours everyday with it. I spent about 4 seconds on Tumblr in the last year so
I guess geoguessr is worth the GPD of the entire planet.

------
jb-
It should help to know that streetview is only available in North America,
Brazil, Europe, South Africa, Japan, Thailand, and Australia.

~~~
stplsd
And some more: [http://maps.google.com/help/maps/streetview/learn/where-
is-s...](http://maps.google.com/help/maps/streetview/learn/where-is-street-
view.html)

------
dvanduzer
Challenge mode: Leave the guessing map at default zoom. 20 minutes or less.

<http://bit.ly/1a4y8Ne>

~~~
btilly
After my first horrible miss I didn't think I could possibly win. But I did!

[http://www.geoguessr.com/?s=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6MTA5MDgsInZl...](http://www.geoguessr.com/?s=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)

~~~
dvanduzer
Isn't that the original link? (I ask because I'm terribly curious about your
first miss.)

~~~
btilly
I thought that something in Florida was in California. That was the miss I was
referring to.

------
joshdance
Loved looking for signs, and clues. Very addicting. Makes you feel like a
world traveler and a super sleuth at the same time.

------
jimmaswell
I got the border between two states. My guess was only was a few meters away
from where the game had its marker, hah.

------
arethuza
Good game - although getting one where there was a sign visible for "Rosslyn
Chapel" was easy when I am in Edinburgh.

------
davidw
I wonder how they pick the points. I seem to get a disproportionate number of
hits in Mexico, Australia and Norway.

------
intended
After about 10 games I began guessing based on the type of roads. There was
often nothing else to look at.

------
aslewofmice
This is really quite fun, nice work!

------
Major_Grooves
Great game. Maybe include some kind of URL shortner for sharing? Those URLs
are quite massive.

~~~
biot
Presumably this is to offload the need for storage for results. The "v=..."
links contain Base64-encoded JSON data of all your guess coordinates, scores,
etc. as well as that of the challenger.

------
ianstallings
This game has opened my eyes to some beautiful places.

------
jcfrei
you should add the time it took and the number of clicks (ie. how far you
traveled by clicking on the arrows) to the score.

------
buraksarica
hey pzaich, did you consider making this open source? Or may be international
versions? (i mean translations.)

